# Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.



## ph1driver (25. Januar 2011)

*Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Hallo an alle,

es würde mich mal interessieren was es alles für Filme über Spiele gibt, oder bei denen es um PCs oder Spiele als Inhalt geht.


Was mir spontan einfällt:

Doom :http://www.ofdb.de/film/84675,Doom---Der-Film

Silent Hill :http://www.ofdb.de/film/95945,Silent-Hill---Willkommen-in-der-H%C3%B6lle

Alone in the Dark :http://www.ofdb.de/film/65054,Alone-in-the-Dark

Far Cry :http://www.ofdb.de/film/155077,Far-Cry

Dungeons and Dragons :http://www.ofdb.de/film/2068,Dungeons-&-Dragons

Tron :http://www.ofdb.de/film/233,Tron

Stay Alive :http://www.ofdb.de/film/97928,Stay-Alive


----------



## wave-lab (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Wie kann man da nur GAMER vergessen? 

Death Race
zumindest erinnert es mich stark an spiele wie 
"Carmageddon" oder "Have a nice day"

Ansonsten fällt mir noch "The Social Network" ein und "Postal"


----------



## Master Shake (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Resident Evil (bald Teil 4), dann natuerlich die " cineastischen Meisterwerke von Uwe Boll: Far Cry, Bloodrayne, Alone in the Dark, Tunnel Rats. Habe aber keinen davon gesehen und sicher nicht viel verpasst.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Hier mal ein paar Filme, die nicht auf Story/Universen von bekannten Games basieren, sondern von Computern/Spielen/virtueller Realität handeln:

Wargames: OFDb - WarGames - Kriegsspiele (1983) aus den 80er Jahren => Teenie-Computerfreak "hackt" sich in den Computer der Army, findet dort Spiele und verursacht unwissentlich beinah einen Nuklearkrieg, weil er das "Spiel" startet, welches einen Nuklearkrieg simuliert

Rasenmäher-Mann: OFDb - Rasenmäher-Mann, Der (1992) => Experiment mit Droge und virtueller Realität gerät außer Kontrolle

Brainscan: OFDb - Brainscan (1994) Teenager bekommt einen "Geheimtipp" für ein Conputerspiel - dabei geht er durch eine virtuelle Realtität und mordet - irgendwann merkt er, dass seine Taten auch in der Realität geschehen sind...

Hackers: OFDb - Hackers (1995) eine Gruppe unabhängiger Hacker decken einen Wirtschaftsskandal auf und versuchen, Beweise zu finden und vor den "Bösen" zu fliehen, die das verhindern wollen

13th Floor: OFDb - 13th Floor, The (1999) => Ein Forscher hat ein virtuelles L.A. erschaffen, das in den 30er Jahren spielt, und wird tot aufgefunden. Die Lösung des Mordes liegt in einer Verknüpfung aus der Realität und den Vrgängen in dem virtuellen L.A., in das sich der Hauptdarsteller dann auch begibt


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

@Herbboy klasse geschmack  Vorallem Wargames damals mein lieblingsfilm. 

Auf anhieb fallen mir da noch 2 filme ein die auf garkeinen fall fehlen dürfen. 

23 Nichts ist wie es scheint,  dreht sich um die geschichte von Karl Koch alias Hagbard Celine und den damaligen KGB Hack, bassiert auf ner wahren begebenheit. Sehr sehr sehenswert auf jeden fall. 


Die Silicon Vally Story, hier handelt es sich um die entstehung von Apple und Microsoft als Film verpackt, enthüllt nen paar nette kleine fakten von Apple und Microsoft bzw von Bill und Steve.
Bassierend ebenfalls auf wahren begebenheiten, nur eben extremst komprimiert. Trotzdem absolut sehenswerter film ! 


Als Computerfreak sind die beiden filme eigentlich ein muss, man darf nur keine Action filme erwarten.


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Wargames und Hackers, wie konnte ich die vergessen (ascheaufmeinhauptstreu).


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Ich kenn noch zwei, allerdings hab ich von beiden die Namen vergessen. 
An den einen kann ich mich nur noch ganz dunkel erinnern. Da gings irgendwie darum, das ein paar Leute mithilfe von selbstgeschrieben Programmen Daten von Firmen (oder sogar anderen Ländern?) klauen und damit ihren Lebensunterhalt finanzieren. Jedenfalls beruht der Film glaube sogar auf wahren Begebenheiten und handelt von der Erfindung des Trojaners.

Der andere kam erst neulich im Fernsehen und wahr ehrlich gesagt ziemlicher Schrott.
Irgendwie gings da um einen Supercomputer, der mithilfe eines Onlinespiels Terorristen idendifizieren soll und diese dann sofort per Drohne auslöscht. Als irgendein Junge zufällig auf dieses Spiel stößt und ziemlich gut darin ist, wird er natürlich sofort als Terrorist eingestuft und gejagt.


----------



## Heng (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children


----------



## Ahab (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Noch ein Uwe Boll Film: Postal  Sehr lustig


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*



robbe schrieb:


> Ich kenn noch zwei, allerdings hab ich von beiden die Namen vergessen.
> An den einen kann ich mich nur noch ganz dunkel erinnern. Da gings irgendwie darum, das ein paar Leute mithilfe von selbstgeschrieben Programmen Daten von Firmen (oder sogar anderen Ländern?) klauen und damit ihren Lebensunterhalt finanzieren. Jedenfalls beruht der Film glaube sogar auf wahren Begebenheiten und handelt von der Erfindung des Trojaners.
> 
> Der andere kam erst neulich im Fernsehen und wahr ehrlich gesagt ziemlicher Schrott.
> Irgendwie gings da um einen Supercomputer, der mithilfe eines Onlinespiels Terorristen idendifizieren soll und diese dann sofort per Drohne auslöscht. Als irgendein Junge zufällig auf dieses Spiel stößt und ziemlich gut darin ist, wird er natürlich sofort als Terrorist eingestuft und gejagt.



Beide filme wurden hier genannt, der erste Film ist 23 nichts ist wie es scheint, nur ist deine umschreibung bisl mau weil es um noch viel mehr geht als um den Trojaner, die story wird eigentlich nur nebenbei erzählt und leider verfälscht dargestellt.  
Es geht um den Legendären KGB-Hack ( ich glaub irgendwie sind die meisten hier einfach zu jung um das zu kennen ) und um Karl Koch alias Hagbard Celine.
KGB-Hack ? Wikipedia 
23 ? Nichts ist so wie es scheint ? Wikipedia
Karl Koch (Hacker) ? Wikipedia

Der zweite film den du genannt hast ist der nachfolger von Wargames, genannt War Games 2 Dead Code ( den würd ich mir aber freiwillig auch nicht antun )

Ich unterstreichs nochmal, 23 sollte eigentlich pflichtlektüre sein für jeden computer freak.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*



dfence schrieb:


> Beide filme wurden hier genannt, der erste Film ist 23 nichts ist wie es scheint, nur ist deine umschreibung bisl mau weil es um noch viel mehr geht als um den Trojaner, die story wird eigentlich nur nebenbei erzählt und leider verfälscht dargestellt.
> Es geht um den Legendären KGB-Hack ( ich glaub irgendwie sind die meisten hier einfach zu jung um das zu kennen ) und um Karl Koch alias Hagbard Celine.
> KGB-Hack ? Wikipedia
> 23 ? Nichts ist so wie es scheint ? Wikipedia
> ...




Naja wiegesagt, ich wusste von beiden den Titel nicht mehr und konnte mich bei 23 auch nur ganz grob an die Handlung erinnern.


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*



dfence schrieb:


> Ich unterstreichs nochmal, 23 sollte eigentlich pflichtlektüre sein für jeden computer freak.



Dann sollte ich mir den wohl mal anschauen.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Hehe nur wie gesagt keine Action erwarten, und über kleine fehler hinwegsehen ( wie z.b mit der PDP10 *g* ) Und sich evt nach dem film die hintergrund infos mal durchlesen, denn wie schon gesagt der film beruht zwar auf wahren begebenheiten, aber die Story wurde bisl abgewandelt aus dramaturgischen gründen.
Und dann schau dir am besten dazu noch The Silicon Vally Story an falls du den auch nicht kennst. Ist eigentlich auch ne pflichtlektüre für jeden der sich bisl mit Apple und Microsoft beschäftigt.


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Action ist egal, Hauptsache der Film ist gut.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Mir ist grad noch "Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt" eingefallen.


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Es gibt noch so einen Film, wo in so einem "Kinder PC" so eine Sendeanlage versteckt ist. Handelt grob davon das so ein Typ, in Anlehnung an Bill Gates die ganze Welt per Satellit vernetzen will.

Wenn mir bloß der Name einfallen würde.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Ist einer meiner lieblingsfilme, genauso wie Silicon Vally was das thema angeht. Ich find die sehr gut gemacht. 

Was ich noch ganz vergessen hab, ist mir schon fast peinlich weil es mein absoluter lieblingsfilm ist.

2001 Odysee im Weltraum von Stanly Kubrik, ein Meisterwerk seiner zeit was masstäbe gesezt hat für das Science Fiction Genre, Es handelt um KI bzw um einen Computer namens HAL9000. 
Allerdings wer nen hass auf Klassische Musik bzw Walzer hat sollte nen großen bogen um den film machen, der film geht 143 minuten, und lediglich 45minuten wird gesprochen, der rest vom Film ist mit Musik und Soundeffekten untermalt, aber so perfekt in Scene gesezt das er Meisterwerk ist, der film ist von 1968

Dann gäbs da noch von John Carpenter den Film Darkstar eine Homage an 2001 und auch ne parodie. 
Es handelt sich um nen Raumschiff das die Mission hat instabile Planeten zu sprengen, zu diesem zwecke hat es Inteligente Bomben, wovon eine durch nen unfall bisl "durchdreht" 
Aber vorsicht, das ist nen B-Movie also absoluter Thrash feinster güte. Wer B Movies mag wird sich amüsieren, wer mit B-Movies nix anfangen kann sollte sich auf garkeinen fall den Film anschauen, der ist teilweise so grottenschlecht und billig gemacht, aber absichtlich teilweise, der film ist übrigends von 1974


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Jetzt ist es mir eingefallen.

Startup :OFDb - Startup (2001)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Bei 23 geht es halt eigentlich eher um die Paranoia als um die Tatsache, dass die Hauptfigur mit "Hacken" Geld verdient. An sich könnte es ebensogut sein, dass der Typ Frisör ist und in seinem Laden Gespräche belauscht, durch deren Infos er Geld machen kann. Oder Putzmann bei nem Börsenmakler, um dann mit Insiderhandel Geld zu scheffeln  Das entscheidende ist halt, dass er zunehmend Verfolgungswahn bekommt und an die Illuminatenverschwörung glaubt => 23 = Illuminaten-Zahl.


Im weitesten Sinne ist ja Terminator auch ein Film über PCs: es geht ja an sich als Ursache für die Terminatoren um Skynet, die vernetzte KI, die ein Bewusstsein bekommt und dann den Krieg gegen die Menschen beginnt, wobei Skynet Maschinen=Computer benutzt. Die Terminatoren sind halt an sich auch nix anderes als hochentwickelte EgoShooter-"Bots", die sich wirklich bewegen können und nicht nur auf dem Bildschirm  

Ich mein: rein theoretisch wäre das ja schon jetzt möglich. Mit so was wie Kenetic für die PS3 ist es ja definitiv möglich, dass ein Spiel den Spieler "sieht" - wenn man dann als Reaktion der Gegner-KI nicht den Befehl "die Grafikengine möge nun den Bot nach rechts laufen lassen" sendet, sondern an einen Roboter den Befehl "gehe nach rechts", dann hätte man schon heute Terminatoren - die MECHANIK ist dafür lediglich heutzutage noch nicht gut/flexibel/schnell genug. Die KI und Möglichkeit, Gegner zu "sehen", wäre aber da. ^^


Ach ja: bei "Enthüllung" mit Michael Douglas von 1994: http://www.ofdb.de/film/1376,Enthüllung spielt Douglad einen leitenden Angestellten einer riesigen Computerfirma, und deren Dateisystem für das Intranet kann u.a. in einer virtuellen Realität mit einer 3D-Brille + Handschuh so gesteuert werden, als seien die Dateien in einer riesigen Halle mit Schubladen - hier sieht man "sogar" schon das seitdem Touchscreens mit dem iphone massentauflich wurden mittlerweile übliche Prinzip der Gestensteuerung, was bei Minority Report (der kam NACH Enthüllung) noch für Aufsehen sorgte - d.h. man drckt auf ne Akte => die Akte kommt hoch und schwebt virtuell vor einem in der Luft, Hand zur Seite, die Akte fliegt zur Seite weg usw. - der Film handelt also auch ein bisschen von Computern, der Hauptstrang ist aber ein Machtkampf zwischen Douglas und Demi Moore, die eine karrieregeile skrupellose Geschäftsfrau spielt, die durch einen angebliche sexuelle Belästigung versucht, Douglas abzusägen. Es könnte an sich ebensogut um eine Firme gehen, die Thunfisch herstellt, oder nen Autohersteller oder so 

hier sieht man es kurz: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFkyV7d5t8o


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

So langsam bekomme ich aber Angst  Hast aber recht, Terminator gehört da auch mit zu.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Wie wärs mit Matrix?


----------



## SaPass (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Da wäre auch noch
Starship Troppers mit diesem Spiel dazu


----------



## .::ASDF::. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Die beiden Filme fallen mir gerade dazu ein:

Max Payne
Grandma´s Boy


----------



## inzpekta (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Filme über Games oder den PC als Inhalt.*

Filme zu PC's
The Social Network
Das Netz mit Sandra Bullock
Hackers


Filme zu Games:
Tomb Raider
Alone in the dark
Super Mario Bros.
Tron
Street Fighter
Mortal Kombat


----------

